# Links on how to make a pirate cannon?



## bignick (Sep 25, 2008)

Well i am kinking around some ideas for next year and have yet to settle on any one thing just yet. I thought about going pirates but i think its best to have a pirate ship and i'll be damned if i am going to make one of those and then store it. So i thought about just having some pirates set up and a couple of cannons with air cannons in them that shoot out fog and air. My main question though is how do i make the cannon? I have seen plenty of pictures of real and fake cannons but the fake ones look really real and i have no idea how to make one. 

Anybody got any ideas or links?

I thought about carving them out of foam but that could end disasterously.


----------



## higginsr (Oct 4, 2007)

http://www.bastardrat.com/cannon
just a quick search on HauntProject


----------



## Great White (Jan 18, 2006)

Actually I just posted this in another link. I may have your answer to the pirate ship.

http://sandiego.craigslist.org/esd/for/913608190.html


----------



## bignick (Sep 25, 2008)

The Ad was expired. 

I had no idea how expensive air cannons were.


----------



## RacerX45 (Apr 13, 2008)

I agree it's a pain to put up and take down and store (in fact I _just _finished taking it down today) but it is sooo worth it. We used to get about 75 kids on Halloween - this year we got over 500.










If you decide to build the ship, let me know, I have lots of progress pics.

Randy


----------



## RacerX45 (Apr 13, 2008)

Almost forgot - here is a link to some great pirate cannons. I'm going to try and add them to the Pearl next year.

http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/66339-amazing-fog-machine-powered-cannons.html

Randy


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

*cannon*

I made a cannon out of sonotubes and paper mache
Pirate Gallery pictures by Yelsir - Photobucket


----------

